# Marino shows signs of PGA TOUR superstardom



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

It was just the first step, but it showed how far Steve Marino's journey on the PGA TOUR would last.

In his first tournament as a card-carrying PGA TOUR member in 2007, Marino found himself paired with media sensation Michelle Wie at the Sony Open in Hawaii. Unlike many players, Marino couldn't have been happier.

"There were a lot of rookies I know who were praying they wouldn't get paired with her, because they dreaded it," Marino said after he made the cut and finished 34th. "I welcomed it, because I knew playing well with that kind of attention was only going to help my game."

Read more


----------

